# Asymmetrical board pros and cons?



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Not hard to get used to at all, if anything it makes boards slightly easier to ride. You probably won't notice it as much as things like camber profile, sidecut, length, width, etc.

Personally whether a board is asym doesn't affect whether I'd buy it or not.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

My honest opinion on asymmetrical sidecuts?

Pros: none
Cons: none

The concept makes sense on paper but I just don't notice a significant difference on the snow so I can take it or leave it.


----------



## Sinclair71 (Nov 3, 2019)

Cool. I’ve heard great things about these boards have never ridden an asym board so just thought I’d get some info. Don’t want to spend 700$ on something I hate


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If you ride with a duck stance like 12-12, it will make some sense. If you are usually going with a directional stance, and only using the asym board with duck stance in park, it makes even more sense. What doesn't make sense, is riding an asym board with a directional stance. You can still get used to an asym board if your turns feel balanced now. One of the issues is that next to none of the asym boards have a sidecut where you will feel that much of a difference, they are already very easy to turn. Boards with a sidecut where you could need it, aren't usually ridden with a duck stance.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I certainly don't see a reason to not buy a board because it's asym, but along the same lines I wouldn't not buy a board that I thought checked all the boxes I was looking for because it isn't. My current board happens to be asym, and I like it. In fact between two boards I was choosing from honestly top sheet may be a bigger deciding factor if the asym one were really fugly.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I had a Yes Greats Asym and I didn’t like it. However that had nothing to do with the side cut. I would try another, in fact I almost bought a Nidecker tracer for this season. That’s what I’d go for.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> If you ride with a duck stance like 12-12, it will make some sense. If you are usually going with a directional stance, and only using the asym board with duck stance in park, it makes even more sense. What doesn't make sense, is riding an asym board with a directional stance. You can still get used to an asym board if your turns feel balanced now. One of the issues is that next to none of the asym boards have a sidecut where you will feel that much of a difference, they are already very easy to turn. Boards with a sidecut where you could need it, aren't usually ridden with a duck stance.


This sums it up nicely I think. I ride 12/12 and had the 2018 Yes the greats. Very easy board to ride, helping with heel side turns, guess so, but I wouldn't buy it for that reason and I spend an awful amount of time on carving natural and goofy foot. Mine is159cm and I rode the latest 156cm wider new model last year and found a MASSIVE difference, enough to just buy the latest model this year, and I don't change boards very often. For me, the transitions were fantastic (I thought it would be worse being wider), had pop and held a better edge and I could appreciate the few less cm's. Fun board all over the mountain in my opinion anyway.


----------



## Sinclair71 (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks guys, I originally was going to buy the super Doa but think I’ve settled on the greats. Can’t wait to taker for a rip??


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Rode a mild asym in the proto 2 and I couldnt tell either way if I preferred it


----------



## Sinclair71 (Nov 3, 2019)

Did you like the board though?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Sinclair71 said:


> Did you like the board though?


Meh, didnt really leave an impression, it felt kind of dead, got rid of it over the summer


----------



## Sinclair71 (Nov 3, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Meh, didnt really leave an impression, it felt kind of dead, got rid of it over the summer


Interesting, do what did you go with this year?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Sinclair71 said:


> Interesting, do what did you go with this year?


156 K2 Simple pleasures
151 NS Instagator
151 Bataleon Party Wave
148 K2 Bottle Rocket
gonna be a good season!


----------



## Sinclair71 (Nov 3, 2019)

16gkid said:


> 156 K2 Simple pleasures
> 151 NS Instagator
> 151 Bataleon Party Wave
> 148 K2 Bottle Rocket
> gonna be a good season!


Nice buddy?? Ya man can’t wait. Right now I have 
157 lib boxknife
154w dwd genovese 
159w sims lithium
Will be adding either yes greats or super doa


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

What do folks like for asym snowboards these days? I’m riding a 155w gnu headspace, like the side cut and camber but want a bit more width and platform for presses. Thinking a gnu riders choice c3 162w but would love to know if there is anything else lighting folks world on fire.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Elevation212 said:


> What do folks like for asym snowboards these days? I’m riding a 155w gnu headspace, like the side cut and camber but want a bit more width and platform for presses. Thinking a gnu riders choice c3 162w but would love to know if there is anything else lighting folks world on fire.


Lago Double Barrel. A bit wider than normal even in the regular widths, very light, and so much fun to ride.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Elevation212 said:


> What do folks like for asym snowboards these days? I’m riding a 155w gnu headspace, like the side cut and camber but want a bit more width and platform for presses. Thinking a gnu riders choice c3 162w but would love to know if there is anything else lighting folks world on fire.


I love my Capita Asymulator but not sure if it is big enough for you.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

SoaD009 said:


> I love my Capita Asymulator but not sure if it is big enough for you.


Ye that board looks sick, just wish it came a bit wider, same feeling on the yes greats!


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

drblast said:


> Lago Double Barrel. A bit wider than normal even in the regular widths, very light, and so much fun to ride.


Looks sick! How’s the edge hold? Easy presses?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Elevation212 said:


> Looks sick! How’s the edge hold? Easy presses?


Edge hold is excellent, you have to work a little for presses but it's not bad.


----------



## Packedpow (Dec 13, 2021)

Elevation212 said:


> What do folks like for asym snowboards these days? I’m riding a 155w gnu headspace, like the side cut and camber but want a bit more width and platform for presses. Thinking a gnu riders choice c3 162w but would love to know if there is anything else lighting folks world on fire.


I've been riding the TahoeLab asym 163. On the stiffer end with plenty of width in that size. It's directional asym shape is really ideal for snappy carving and maneuverability without giving up stability. Unless you ride a centered stance/don't ride powder, a twin asym isn't really going to work as intended.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Packedpow said:


> Unless you ride a centered stance/don't ride powder, a twin asym isn't really going to work as intended.


Has anyone actually tested this or do we all just assume it's true?

I set my non-asym true twins back 2cm sometimes and they ride _great_ like that, but I haven't done that with an asym twin. I can't imagine it would be really bad though. 

Next time I take the Double Barrel out I'm going to set it back with a +/+ stance and see what happens.


----------



## Packedpow (Dec 13, 2021)

For me it's the body positioning on a heelside carve, where normally you have to shift weight forward to set the edge well, but with the sidecut shifted back on heel side you can carve with weight centered like you do with toe side carves and not get bogged down or wash out when the snow gets softer or harder. Also makes one footed carving easier and super fun!


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Packedpow said:


> I've been riding the TahoeLab asym 163. On the stiffer end with plenty of width in that size. It's directional asym shape is really ideal for snappy carving and maneuverability without giving up stability. Unless you ride a centered stance/don't ride powder, a twin asym isn't really going to work as intended.


How is it for pressing? This will be purely a switch & press deck, plenty o pow/directional sticks in the quiver!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

drblast said:


> Has anyone actually tested this or do we all just assume it's true?
> 
> I set my non-asym true twins back 2cm sometimes and they ride _great_ like that, but I haven't done that with an asym twin. I can't imagine it would be really bad though.
> 
> Next time I take the Double Barrel out I'm going to set it back with a +/+ stance and see what happens.


Well, you could say riding a twin setback is not as intended. It works fine, just not as intended. The more you go directional, you even out the difference between heel and toe turn initiation, and in theory an asym twin is already supposed to even out turn initiation for duckstance, so you make it uneven again.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I feel there would be more benefit to asym if you had all asym boards. I found it weird and didnt like it but maybe I would have seen the advantage if I used it exclusively


----------



## LoveyourbodyLarry (Nov 9, 2021)

My one board quiver for the past 8 years was a Gnu RC with C2BTX I think they were calling it back then. I absolutely loved that board, and my biggest contribution to asym is I didn’t hate it, I wouldn’t consider it life changing but it’s definitely not a negative. Maybe when I finally ride my new board next week I’ll change my tune and miss it, but at least from what I can remember when I made the switch, I wouldn’t base a decision on if a board had it or not.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

I’ve had one asym board in my quiver previously and enjoyed it as a change of pace, I also snowboard many many days a year so I enjoy a large and diverse set of decks to freshen things up from time to time

ended up pulling the trigger on the Lagos DB


----------



## Packedpow (Dec 13, 2021)

Elevation212 said:


> How is it for pressing? This will be purely a switch & press deck, plenty o pow/directional sticks in the quiver!


Ah, definitely not suited to pressing. Rides switch fine but pretty stiff throughout


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

drblast said:


> Lago Double Barrel. A bit wider than normal even in the regular widths, very light, and so much fun to ride.











Double Barrel


The Lago Snowboards Double Barrel is Scotty Lago’s board of choice. This board is a twin tip and one of the lightest and toughest boards available. It features pre-cured carbon stringers with Triax glass, a P-tex 4000 base, and a super lightweight Paulownia wood core. It has a ton of snap to...



www.lagosnowboards.com





Awesome looking deck for this season - would be all over that if I was 20 years younger


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Double Barrel
> 
> 
> The Lago Snowboards Double Barrel is Scotty Lago’s board of choice. This board is a twin tip and one of the lightest and toughest boards available. It features pre-cured carbon stringers with Triax glass, a P-tex 4000 base, and a super lightweight Paulownia wood core. It has a ton of snap to...
> ...


Got it coming in this week, going to be my midlife crisis deck with a set of bright red contact pros, might need a Vette and some hair plugs


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I saw a picture of someone getting it today on FB and it looks much better than the graphic IMO. What's yr quiver consist of @Elevation212


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I saw a picture of someone getting it today on FB and it looks much better than the graphic IMO. What's yr quiver consist of @Elevation212


Many many decks, I’m lazy about selling my stuff and like to change decks up daily 

Primary today are

1. K2 team manifest 164w
2. Optimistic 157
3. Moss Snowstick Mini long
4. Endeavor archetype 160w
5. Signal Tailgunner 166
6. Jones Solution 169w
7. K2 party platter 157
8. Yes PYL 164w - rock board after last season 
9. Lago Double Barrel 160w - incoming


What are you rocking @NT.Thunder


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Elevation212 said:


> Many many decks, I’m lazy about selling my stuff and like to change decks up daily
> 
> Primary today are
> 
> ...


Very nice, only 4 decks which is an overkill for how often I ride due to location but,

1. Signal Yup 157
2. K2 Party Platter LTD 147
3. Amplid Surfari 157
4. Amplid dada 154


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Very nice, only 4 decks which is an overkill for how often I ride due to location but,
> 
> 1. Signal Yup 157
> 2. K2 Party Platter LTD 147
> ...


Very nice trying a ampliid is really high on my list, I’ve been lucky to ride daily for the last two years so it makes it easier to justify the larger quiver


----------



## kelvinator (Mar 14, 2021)

I picked up a used Capita Asymulator in late winter/early spring of 2021. Haven't ridden it a ton but I can't tell if the asym aspect is something I even notice. No real complaints about the board other than it seems kind of catchy when I am practicing switch riding. I wonder if it is just a board specific thing at lower speeds since I usually go fairly slow when practicing switch compared to when I ride regular. I just watched a review of the Capita Mega Mercury and the reviewer mentioned it being less forgiving at slow speeds hence my suspicion.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

kelvinator said:


> I picked up a used Capita Asymulator in late winter/early spring of 2021. Haven't ridden it a ton but I can't tell if the asym aspect is something I even notice. No real complaints about the board other than it seems kind of catchy when I am practicing switch riding. I wonder if it is just a board specific thing at lower speeds since I usually go fairly slow when practicing switch compared to when I ride regular. I just watched a review of the Capita Mega Mercury and the reviewer mentioned it being less forgiving at slow speeds hence my suspicion.


My GNU headspace was definitely easier to carve heel with, that said I was a mess switch but I think that’s more to do with me then the deck. Just grabbed a double barrel, I’ll swing back to confirm if I notice a better heel/switch experience


----------



## Amarth (Jan 14, 2022)

I don’t know if it’s still relevant, but I bought my asymmetrical one 2 years ago and it’s been a blast. It feels like I don’t even have to try in order to take turns, and the balance is a lot better at least for me. It also makes it a lot easier on jumps in my case, since the weight distribution feels different, meaning that I can just land and not think about how my landing stance will be, because the board is designed to have a heavier side and a lighter one, compensating for the rider’s anatomical weight distribution


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Amarth said:


> I don’t know if it’s still relevant, but I bought my asymmetrical one 2 years ago and it’s been a blast. It feels like I don’t even have to try in order to take turns, and the balance is a lot better at least for me. It also makes it a lot easier on jumps in my case, since the weight distribution feels different, meaning that I can just land and not think about how my landing stance will be, because the board is designed to have a heavier side and a lighter one, compensating for the rider’s anatomical weight distribution


im a fan, I had a headspace prior to the DB and would of kept it if they did a 158-160 wide, both decks are a joy to carve and if you are a quiver person add a really fun change of pace deck to muck about on

My double barrel review is a bit down on this thread









Lago Double Barrel 2020


Rider size: 6'3" 197lbs, 28 Mondopoint boot (US10) Board length: 159 Conditions: Day 1 = PNW packed powder, snow-ment, light snow. Day 2 = Heavy powder, 1ft deep, tracked out Bindings: Rome Targa L/XL The first thing I noticed when I rode this board was the asymmetry. I've ridden a few asym...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------

